# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لعوزكم الذباب على السفرة ..تــــــم ذمجه مع آخر

## آهات زينب

*منقول للفائدة - ما جربت بس ما يمنع التجربة* *إذا حكمت الظروف* 



*تجربة*  


*"*

*الله* *يسلمكم كنت رايح مطعم** SeaFood* *بفندق بالبحرين* *..*
*المطعم وايد راقي لكن* *تفاجئنا انه ذبان يحوم علينا .. قبل لاييبون الاكل قلنا لهم انه نبي حل حق هالذبان* *..* *المطعم مفتوح على نوع البحيره* *..* 
*المهم , جان يحطون لنا هالليموونه* *..* *و فيها مسمار(قرنفل) حاطينه فالليمونه* 
*جنه ملزوق فيها ..*

*والله من حطوها* *عالطاوله دقايق إلا كل الذبان مختفي* *..*
*او جربتها هم فالبيت .. وايد زينه**الفكره .. مايذبحهم بس يبعدهم عن الاكل**.. "*  



منقووول

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

حركات طلع في شي يبعد الدبان 
هههههههههههههههههههه
مشكوره خيتوووو

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

واخيرا طلع لنا الحل هههه


مشكوره عزيزتي على الفكره الرائعه وان شاء الله راح اجربها

----------


## آهات زينب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

أشكر مروركم أختي دنيا الأحلام والأخت عاشقة الرسول ..!

الله يحفظكــــــــم ,,,

----------


## أمل الظهور

*معلومه جديده ..*


*تسلمي آهات زينب علبها* 


*يمكن تنفع بوقت اللزوم* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## همسة ألم

و الله حلوه الفكرة باجربها 
أشكرك خيتو

----------


## alzahrani33

هههه

يسلمووو ...

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لو احتجناها رح نجربها شكر لكِ آهات زينب

----------


## بائعة الورد

> كما وصلني
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> فكرة جديرة بالتطبيق
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> تجربة
> "
> الله يسلمكم كنت رايح مطعم SeaFood بفندق بالبحرين ..
>
> المطعم وايد راقي لكن تفاجئنا انه ذبان يحوم علينا .. قبل لاييبون الاكل قلنا لهم انه نبي حل حق هالذبان .. المطعم مفتوح على نوع البحيره ..
>
> المهم , جان يحطون لنا هالليموونه .. او فيها مسمار(قرنفل) قازينه فالليمونه مثل ماتشوفون ..
>
> والله من حطوها عالطاوله دقايق إلا كل الذبان مختفي ..
> او جربتها هم فالبيت .. او وايد زينه الفكره ... مايذبحهم بس يبعدهم عن الاكل .. "
>
>منقول...

----------


## جورجي

واللة فكرة يسلمو

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

بائعة الورد 
تسلمين على هالنقل الرائع 
صدق فكرة  ..
تقبلي مروري المتواضع .. 
تحياتي..

----------


## غرام أحباب

خوش فكره تسلمين أختي بائعة الورد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

والله فكره حلووووه 
يبي لينا نجربها
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ههههههه

الله يغربل شرك

والله من قرأت العنوان لاعت كبدي

وكلما اجي بفتح الموضوع اتشاغل عنه بس حتى ما اشوف اللي داخل

بس الحمدلله طلع المحتوى شي مفيد وماله شغل بلوعة الكبد

صدق من قال (لاتغرك الاسماء  خخخ اخربط من عندي)

اشوف انه مناسب لقسم المرأه لأنه يصب في اختصاصهم يعني اكل ما اكل

اخاف اقولك قسم الطبيخ تجي فروح تطردنا منه احنا بذبانا قصدي بقرنفلنا والليمون 

فروووح تخاف على زباين قسمها يهمها ان شهيتهم تبقى مفتوحه 

يسلمووو بائعه

----------


## بائعة الورد

هلا والله بأحلى أعضاء
فكرة حلوة صح؟؟؟
يعطيكم ألف عافية على تواجدكم في صفحاتي
وأن شاء الله دوم
شمعه تحترق اسعدني وجودك لأني لا أجدك
في مواضيعي واليوم منورة في صفحة الذبان
والله أمزح!!لا تلوميني من فرحتي فيك!!
دوم يارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ههههههه صفحة الذبان هاااا

زين طلعت فرحتك نص ونص خيوووه

لأني اكتشفت اللحين ان المشاركه مكرره

لهذا رح يتم ذمجها

----------

